# Mapping Aftertouch to a sample library - Logic Pro X



## korgscrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I was thinking it would be great to be able to use after touch as expression. Especially on horns, trumpets and other sustaining instruments.

Is there a quick fire way to use aftertouch in kontakt?

Obviously, learning CC doesnt work as you have to press the key before aftertouch kicks in.

Ps, im not an environment geek :roll:


----------



## TGV (Oct 15, 2013)

Aftertouch is not a CC, so perhaps you'll have to use ... the environment. It's not hard, but are you sure you'd want to use it? I mean: the moment you let go of a key, the aftertouch is gone. When you hit a new key, you need to lean on that key with very precise timing to get it to work. A mod wheel is easier.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 15, 2013)

Agreed, just fancied a go to see what it was like.

I imagined it to be similar to a breath controller.


----------



## TGV (Oct 16, 2013)

I can try to create a simple environment that maps aftertouch to some CC value, so you can experiment with it. The simplest one would just do the mapping for all input, which would avoid the need of editing the environment for every new channel.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 16, 2013)

You don't have to be an Environment geek, but you do have to use it to convert polyphonic aftertouch to a MIDI CC.

Go to your Click and Ports layer in the Environment. Create a new Transformer object. To put it in the path, draw a cable from the Input Notes keyboard monitor to the Transformer and then from the Transformer to your Sequencer Input.

(You could put it other places in the path between MIDI input and the sequencer, but this is as good as any.)

The double-click the Transformer. For conditions, Status = P-Press. For Operation, Fix - Control in the first drop-down, Fix (whatever CC number you want) in the second.

If you want, you could cable an on-off switch in the path to toggle the conversion on and off, then put that in your main screenset. In the Environment this is under New->Fader.

And Bob's your uncle.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Korgscrew,

In Kontakt click the little script icon in the upper right of Kontakt interface. Then choosePreset/Factory/Transformer in the upper left of the interface. There you will see a drop down menu under transform where you have aftertouch as one of your choices.

If the Mod wheel was bringing in vibrato you can remap aftertouch to now bring in vibrato by setting aftertouch to transform to CC1. Lot's of other options there as well.

Hope that helps,
Dave


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Korgscrew,

In Kontakt click the little script icon in the upper right of Kontakt interface. Then choosePreset/Factory/Transformer in the upper left of the interface. There you will see a drop down menu under transform where you have aftertouch as one of your choices.

If the Mod wheel was bringing in vibrato you can remap aftertouch to now bring in vibrato by setting aftertouch to transform to CC1. Lot's of other options there as well.

Hope that helps,
Dave


----------

